# NARS, MAC, Barry M, GOSH and CHina Glaze.



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 29, 2009)

This is stuff I've accumulated over the past 4 weeks so I didn't go on a mad shopping spree all at once.

YSL:







Pure Gloss in #1
Pure Gloss in #2
Rouge Volupte in #1 Nude Beige
Rouge Volupte in #7 Lingerie Pink
Rouge Volupte in #13 Peach Passion
Pure Lipstick in #148 Tea Rose
Pure Lipstick in #146 Romantic Pink


GOSH, Barry M and MAC:






GOSH Velvet Touch Primer
GOSH Lip Gloss in #004
GOSH Cool Lip Jam in #100
Gosh Soft'n Shine Lip Balm in #30 Barbie
MAC Frost Lipstick in Angel
MAC Cremesheen in Creme Cup
Barry M in #101 Marshmellow
Barry M in #129 Palest Lavender
Barry M in #100 Baby Pink

China Glaze:






Watermelon Rind
Grape Juice
Raspberry Festival
Cherry Pie
Orange Marmalade
Strawberry Fields






Pink Voltage
Rose Among Thorns
In The Lime Light
Japanese Koi
Shocking Pink
Labu Heels

GOSH and NARS:






GOSH Velvet Touch Eyeliner in #006 Bananas
NARS Turkish Delight Lip Gloss
NARS Taj Mahal Blush

I'm absolutely loving GOSH makeup and I'm sure that it's available in the US now and I rally want the new Gucci fragrance Flora and Escada Ocean Lounge so I'll be getting those soon.


----------



## n_c (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow NICE haul! i want gosh stuff now


----------



## lushious_lips (Apr 29, 2009)

Great haul.


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Apr 29, 2009)

omg awesome haul! im dying for some china glaze nailpolishes i gotta make a pit stop at sallys as soon as i have the time.


----------



## crystalclear (Apr 29, 2009)

awesome haul, where did you get china glaze in the UK?


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystalclear* 

 
_awesome haul, where did you get china glaze in the UK?_

 
I got them from a beauty trade show on monda, they are amazing polishes, so thin but covers so well and it's so hardwearing the only negative thing is it dulls quite fast and that can't be down to my topcoat cause I use it on my other polishes and I don't get that problem.

They gave me this number if I wanted to order in the future: 0113 249 7025
The website The Beauty Partnership - - dedicated to delivering the highest quality products and customer service.

I've just checked the website and they are charging retail price as opposed to trade price like they told me.
This other site is based in the US but ships to the UK, haven't used them yet so I can't tell you how much shipping is or how fast they are.
Head2Toe Beauty Store - Hair Care, Nail Care, Skin Care, Salon Furniture & Equipment


----------



## Tahti (Apr 29, 2009)

NICE HAUL! Everything looks so f*ing delicious ;D I recently bought that GOSH primer too, seems to be working pretty well!


----------



## girloflowers (Apr 29, 2009)

OMG those YSL lippies.. I'd trade you several pairs of my shoes for them.


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Apr 29, 2009)

Oooh nice haul, those barry m lippies look really nice I can't wait to get some next time I go shopping in Dublin XD


----------



## User38 (Apr 29, 2009)

awesome haul.. enjoy!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 29, 2009)

Lovely haul! The China Glaze nail polishes looks so pretty!!!


----------



## chaffsters33 (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh my god those YSL lippies look to die for! Great haul!


----------



## jdepp_84 (May 1, 2009)

Great haul. I want some of that YSL lippie stuff!


----------



## britnicroq (May 1, 2009)

that is one good sized haul! love all the china glaze!


----------



## Poison_Girl (May 2, 2009)

YSL lipstick packaging is so pretty!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (May 3, 2009)

Those Goh stuff is to die for.


----------



## christineeee_ (May 3, 2009)

lovely haul! great nail polishes!


----------



## ABB113 (May 3, 2009)

Amazing haul!  I love the YSL Rouge Volupte lipsticks   #2 gloss looks great over the RV l/s in #1 Nude Beige!  Love the CG colors you got!


----------



## silencemylips (May 3, 2009)

oh those YSL lippies look beautiful!


----------



## Amber*Christine (May 3, 2009)

OMG! Have fun! I'm sooo jealous


----------



## TamiChoi (May 3, 2009)

nice haul, china glaze


----------



## CfromParis (May 12, 2009)

I think I've never been so jealous of a haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You got yourself really nice things. Enjoy playing with these!


----------



## nunu (May 12, 2009)

Amazing haul!


----------



## XQUEENBELLA (May 13, 2009)

So this haul really left me drooling. lol Awesome haul!


----------



## orkira (May 14, 2009)

Very nice haul.  Congrats.


----------



## Whisperwar (May 16, 2009)

great haul! Was thinking of purchasing the GOSH primer! What is it like? Did it break you out, etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 V. jealous!
x


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (May 18, 2009)

Great Haul!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Whisperwar* 

 
_great haul! Was thinking of purchasing the GOSH primer! What is it like? Did it break you out, etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 V. jealous!
x_

 

I didn't break me out at all and it leaves your skin super smooth, I'm very impressed.


----------



## glamgirl (May 20, 2009)

Great haul, I love pink too
China Glaze polishes are very addictive
This is my second addiction to MAC


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (May 21, 2009)

wow
awesome haul enjoy


----------



## newtomakeup (May 23, 2009)

I want those china glase nail polishes as well. I have never looked at Gosh cosmetics but since everybody says its good I might have a lookg at it the next time i go to Debhanams. I have never tried the Barry M lipsticks, I will check that one as well. I love their dazzle dust.


----------



## MissBrittB87 (May 23, 2009)

Oooo, nice Haul!


----------



## StyleWarrior (May 24, 2009)

nice haul!


----------

